# Introducing: Samsung SL10D10 Flip Top LCD/Combo Unit



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*Mod note: Due to the age of this thread, the photos are no longer available.*

Welcome to the review of the latest product from Samsung / DirecTV.

The Samsung SL10D10 Flip Top LCD with Integrated DirecTV Receiver.
Samsungs Official WebSite for the Unit

Other names for the unit: Kitchen, Under the Cabinet, and Desktop
(The Manual is Online at Samsung's website)

------------------
I got the unit about a week or so ago. I have hooked it up and absolutely love it. It is the perfect unit for my office. I have it sitting right next to my 19" LCD monitor for my computer (which Ironically is a Samsung as well). It is kinda the "little brother" but packs such a great punch.

-------------------

So some quick basics:

The unit is FIRST an LCD TV... which means, this is an OWNED unit (not leased).
Basically you can summarize.. this is a 10.5" LCD with a built in D10 reciever.... but looks a lot nicer.

It is NOT a DVR, it is a standard receiver.

The UNIT does have composit analog inputs, so you can easily add a DVD player or game system to the unit.

The only output from the unit is your standard mini-headphone jack. So you won't be connecting this unit to your stereo any time soon.

Now for the details..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All images are links to two different files sizes; Large and Small. They are the same picture, just the Small is about 25% the size of the large..

---------------

Overall Image of the Unit:
(sorry, broken links)

The unit is in a high gloss BLACK almost lacker type finish. It is really sharp.
My photography skills don't do it justice. In fact, I can't even show you a top view of the unit, as my camera picks up non-visibile to the eye finger prints and other marks, that I just can't get out.

The outer rim is in a shiny near titanium/platinum color. It is not a crome or bright silver, is is more muted against the black.

The front display... Is well lit DirecTV logo, and controls. The power blue is the ICE Blue ring we have gotten use to from the R15.

The display is designed to INVERT along with the screen, if you decided to use the unit on a desktop, or under a counter


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I was trying to figure out a way to describe the size of the unit.

Here are the official specs:
Physical Specifications: 
-) STB: 230 x 38 x 226 (mm)
-) LCD: 270 x 12.5 x 202.6 (mm)
Weight: 2.3kg
Video Screen: 10.2" Diagonal 16x9 ratio

But to put it into terms that the average consumer may understand.
I compared it to my Hard Copy version of "Harry Potter VI, the Half Blood Price"

Top view, with the book flush to the back of the unit:
(sorry, broken links)

Front view, with the LCD down, and the book right next to it.
(sorry, broken links)

On it's side, next to the book
(sorry, broken links)


IMHO; This unit is near the perfect size for what I am using it for.
This unit is sitting on my desk in my office. takes up very little space, and provide me with the perfect TV to watch the "ball game" on while I am working. (In fact I am watching the Indians/WhiteSox game right now)

This unit is NOT going to rival my 50" plasma... nor is it's purpose.
But this unit will be perfect in a Kitchen or Small Office.... or even for a college student that has access to a DirecTV signal.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is a quick view of the back panel:
(sorry, broken links)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So here is what a lot of you like to see... the guts.

First of all, the unit is VERY well put together. Not flismy at all. Solid unit.
It is also is a piece of cake to disasemble. I had it taken apart in about 5 minutes.

Very compact, and very well done.
--------------------

The Circuit connecting the LCD to the base:
(sorry, broken links)

The Screen Seperated from the base:
(sorry, broken links)

Off with it's top:
(sorry, broken links)

You can see the TWO speaker assemblies, with two speakers each... more about the sound quality later... Quick hint... it is VERY good

Side profile of one of the speaker units:
(sorry, broken links)


Main "guts" connection to the circuit board
(sorry, broken links)

That is a small, yet powerfull magnet right there in the corner

Overall SnapShot (then each region) of the circuit board
(sorry, broken links)

Region 1
(sorry, broken links)

Region 2
(sorry, broken links)

Region 3
(sorry, broken links)

Region 4
(sorry, broken links)



Bottom line...
There is not a whole lot to this unit.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That's it for all the pictures.

As for the operation of the unit:
I will brake that into to two pieces, DirecTV and Samsung.

---------------
DirecTV usage:
Basically from a DirecTV point of view, this is a D10 reciever.
The Remote is the RC23.

The menu structure, channel selection, ect is identical to that of a D10.
If you are used to an D10/D11 or R15 or H20; You will know how to use this unit the moment you turn it on.

ONE bit of warning (And it took me about 5 minutes to figure out, as you know... I am a guy... I don't read manuals.. 

The ACCESS card installation.
The GOLD chip has to be on the same side as the RED reset button in the access port. For the longest time, I thought I had a bad access card (as the unit said I did), until I flipped the card over.

The unit is INTERACTIVE. The What's Hot, Mix, and ACTIVE content is available on this unit.

The GUIDE data only goes out about 3 days or so... (as copared to the 14 that the R15 does)... The unit does support the "AutoTune" feature. So if you find a show, and want the unit to remind you to watch it... it will tune it in.

This unit is not a DVR, so it only has 1 tuner and 1 input.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The LCD piece of this is all Samsung.

Volume and Power is all that can be controlled via the remote.
All the other settings for the unit, have to be from the front panel.

You have two buttons to control volume.

The other three are for the "menu"
This is where you can select the input: DirecTV or External
If you want the unit to be in : WIDE or Normal mode
If you want to: INVERT the screen, if you are using it on a table top or under a cabinet

And then your typical, color, brightness, saturation, sharpness options.

It takes a few minutes to get used to... as navigating the menu, is a little akward when on a desktop. The buttons are marked + or -. When you are using it in desktop mode. The + moves the cursor right, the - moves it left. Which is opposite from it's orientation.

Other then that... the controls are very standard and self-explanitory.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay.... I am no audio-fanatic... but... the audio out of this tiny unit is just amazing.

It is not a replacement for your home stereo, nor is as clear...

But given the speaker panels are about the size of a $.50 piece, the sound is crisp, with a good amount of base.

Watching TV the sound is clear and very understandable.
Listening via XM just provides a nice sound.

I don't know else how to explain it other then you really won't be disappointed in the sound quality, for such a tiny unit.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The screen is a small 10.5 LCD.
It is only 800x480 resolution, with 262,144 colors
However... the picture is very watchable. And enjoyable.

I have left it in strech mode, as in normal mode, it puts the black bars on the side and I just have gotten used to the stretched look of things with my plasma.

The TV at this size, you see very few of the compression artifacts that you see at 50".

The unit is NOT HD... not even by a long shot.
The image reminds of maybe a few steps above the picture in my Nissan Quest.

Not something you are going to have to the family sit around watching.
Not something you want to watch the SuperBowl on...

But for daily baseball games, the news, a show here and there.... it does the job just fine.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have not tried to install the unit under a cabinet yet....

I have to get the wife's permission, but it will probably have to wait till I get a second one. This unit is not leaving my office.. 

It comes will all the hardware and template to install under the cabinet.

Including a mount for the power supply as well.


--------

The rest of the installation is just like any other DirecTV reciever.
Connect the feed from the dish, phone line, and power... and you are off to the races. (remembe to put the Access card in, GOLD side facing the reset button.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay.... there is ONE thing i don't like about the unit.


If you CLOSE the screen... LCD side facing the unit.... The system shuts off not only the LCD, but also the AUDIO. So slightly disappointed there, that I just can't play an XM station and not have the LCD turned on... but I guess I will live


So that is about it.... 
If you are looking for a small office, or kitchen unit. Definently give the SL10D10 a look.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

geez, why don't they make it more obvious they plopped a screen on top of a directv receiver.

Just noticed they want $500 for this?! What are companies thinking these days. This is an awful idea.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nice review, Earl, but why would anyone shell out $500 for a 10" low res LCD tv?
The fact that it has a built-in IRD is almost irrelevant. I have a 17" LCD flat panel
on the corner of my desk that cost less than half that, and it gets the Platinum pkg
+ HD channels _wirelessly_ from my base stb.

This week I saw a 15" EDTV LCD @ CC for $199, not that I would buy an ED set.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> but why would anyone shell out $500 for a 10" low res LCD tv?


:whatdidid

You would have to ask Samsung....


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I just bought a new 20" flat screen (not flat panel) CRT TV for $94 out the door. Add a worst case cost $50 STB and I've got the same functionality for $144.

I really don't see a market for this Samsung device, but time will tell. Let's see if it is still on the market a year from now.

Carl


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Well, I just bought a new 20" flat screen (not flat panel) CRT TV for $94 out the door. Add a worst case cost $50 STB and I've got the same functionality for $144.
> 
> I really don't see a market for this Samsung device, but time will tell. Let's see if it is still on the market a year from now.
> 
> Carl


No you don't. I wouldn't even think about bolting a CRT monitor under your kitchen cabinet .


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

But it sits on top of the fridge just fine.

Carl


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

Earl, great review, very accurately articulates the product features and benefits. I love this under-cabinet TV and think it serves a very useful and needed application.

Samsung has just reduced the MAP to $449. and I would expect we will see some dealers selling on private sales for $399. very soon.

-Robert


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

Been a couple of months now...
So, how well is this thing selling?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

not sure how well it is selling..

But it has been FANTASTIC here on my desk..


----------



## Mossberg (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm new here but have lurked for a while.

Just a heads up for you guys.

I just bought this today at Circuit City online for $200 + tax. If you add this coupon code 23A2C9MAZ7, you can get it for $186 + tax. The coupon expires 2/24.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For $186 (or even $200)... I might even have to buy another.


----------



## Mossberg (Feb 20, 2007)

OK, I've had this unit for a couple weeks now and would have to say it more than serves it's purpose. Especially for the $186 I paid for it. My only gripe is that I need to find a way to make the guide bigger to see it from across the kitchen. The guide appears very small on a 10" screen. Then again, I haven't played with it much. 

I mounted mine under my kitchen cabinet and when folded up, I retain all of my counter space. I just wish it could play XM with the screen closed like Earl mentioned in an earlier post. Right now, I just fold it up about halfway so it doesn't turn off. 

Other than that, the wife is happy since this is one of her favorite rooms. Now she can watch Food Network while she burns!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All images are links to two different files sizes; Large and Small. They are the same picture, just the Small is about 25% the size of the large..
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...


Earl, please restore the links - it pointing to ads .


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmm.... I will have to replace all the links... since I gave up the server and the domain.

Give me a few days... I should still have the images on my home server...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

On a positive note I was able to get one of these units new for $50 today (no it didn't "fall" off a truck). Seems pretty nice although I don't understand why Samsung made it a 4:3 set when the screen is really meant for 16:9. Ahh well...it's on my wife's desk and she's happy....that's all that matters.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Earl,

I think I now have the latest software on this machine...do you know if it's possible to make the Guide one touch? I don't see an option and the edgecutter menu doesn't appear to be active.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

not available to standard receivers (D11)you can only bring up the mini guide using the blue button


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Ken S said:


> On a positive note I was able to get one of these units new for $50 today (no it didn't "fall" off a truck). Seems pretty nice although I don't understand why Samsung made it a 4:3 set when the screen is really meant for 16:9. Ahh well...it's on my wife's desk and she's happy....that's all that matters.


mine is 16:9. they dont make one with a 4:3 screen. not really sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

staab29 said:


> mine is 16:9. they dont make one with a 4:3 screen. not really sure what you are trying to say.


The unit we have gives you a choice of wide, but it's not quite 16:9 and normal (4:3). If you set the TV for it's wide mode and the reciever for 16:9 the top and bottom of the picture is cut off. I saw this mentioned in a review before I purchased it...and it does seem to be the case.

If you set the receiver for 4:3 and the TV for Wide you get stretch-o-vision.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

naijai said:


> not available to standard receivers (D11)you can only bring up the mini guide using the blue button


Thank you.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Has this unit been discontinued? I sent mine in for repair and could not find this model on the samsung website.


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

He wanted to show us the car he drives. A gift from Directv.:lol:


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Is a Sat-Go forum going to be added?
DirecTV Sat-Go


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Marcus S said:


> Is a Sat-Go forum going to be added?
> DirecTV Sat-Go


Not a specific one.

We would discuss here in this SD sub-forum


----------



## mbrown520 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quick question about this machine....bought one new on ebay 4 months ago...with new access card. Worked well for 2 months but now it gets fuzzy picture when turned 180 degress (like viewing under cabinet mount). Works fine when not turned so it must be a short or something. Anyhow, If I bought a used machine on ebay without an access card could I just pull my access card out of the one I have now and use it or do I have to call and "marry" the access card with the new (used) unit?
Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mbrown520 said:


> .... Anyhow, If I bought a used machine on ebay without an access card could I just pull my access card out of the one I have now and use it or do I have to call and "marry" the access card with the new (used) unit?
> Thanks


Typically DirecTV will insist that they send you a new Access Card to activate a used Receiver (~$20). But sometimes they'll let you re-marry your existing Access Card with another Receiver. Either way, you need to call them. You can't just move the Access Card.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mbrown520 said:


> Quick question about this machine....bought one new on ebay 4 months ago...with new access card. Worked well for 2 months but now it gets fuzzy picture when turned 180 degress (like viewing under cabinet mount). Works fine when not turned so it must be a short or something. Anyhow, If I bought a used machine on ebay without an access card could I just pull my access card out of the one I have now and use it or do I have to call and "marry" the access card with the new (used) unit?
> Thanks


You mean physically flipping the unit over?
Or selecting the option to reverse the image?

If it is physically flipping... then the wire may just be lose internally.

It isn't hard, but is a tad tricky to open it up.


----------



## mbrown520 (Jun 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You mean physically flipping the unit over?
> Or selecting the option to reverse the image?
> 
> If it is physically flipping... then the wire may just be lose internally.
> ...


Physically flipping...we have it mounted under our cabinet in the kitchen so to view you pull the screen down and rotate 180. I can poke my head under the cabinet and clearly see picture is great when I just have the screen down, but when I rotate it becomes fuzzy...I can keep unrotating and rotating until I get lucky and find a spot where it isnt so fuzzy but who wants to do that all the time, especially when all the fuzziness doesnt get cleared up, just enough to watch without being totally annoyed.

Was hoping I could just jump on ebay, find a cheap used one and plug my access card into and go but that doesnt sound like I can do that so its either try fixing or get a used one and get a new access card.


----------

